# I shall call him "Allen"



## curley (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks to Allen-H, this new corps technique is just freaking awesome and fun to do! Let me know what you guys think... I have 4 more to do. And again, big props to Allen-H!!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

What technique is that?


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Hehe, I wonder how many props will be named Allen this year. 

It looks really good Curley, the coloring is awesome, texture, all of it. Can't wait to hear how grossed out the ToTs get on the big night!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Sniff sniff sniff...fumes??


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

I bought three of those skellies this year. It's great when you can get two for the price of one bucky. They just came on Friday and I'm thinking of corpsing them Allen's way when I decide where they are going to go.

Those look great, by the way.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

As is fitting based on the how-to, I see that "Allen" is wearing no pants:googly:

Good color choices, and I see you have the extra detail of this poor guy's jaw being knocked to one side


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Excellent job.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Is this one of the Pitini / Walgreens skeletons? How did you get it to stand up on it's own?


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

There are no fumes....TRY IT. Heat shrinking plastic dosent release fumes, burning it does. the only fumes you get are from the stain, and they are minimal. If they bother you, then paint it with acrylics, they work great but you wont get the tranculency- but sometimes you dont want that anyway or that detail will be lost.
the corpse looks great by the way.


----------



## BrainSkillet (Oct 2, 2010)

First - This guy looks great.

Second - this technique is so fun and fast to do you have to try it. You're melting stuff with a heat gun for god's sake, it doesn't get any funner.


----------



## curley (Apr 3, 2011)

Brain- Lol!!!!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> As is fitting based on the how-to, I see that "Allen" is wearing no pants:googly:
> 
> Good color choices, and I see you have the extra detail of this poor guy's jaw being knocked to one side


Hahahaha Roxy, just like Allen said - Quit looking to see if he has pants on and watch the tutorial!!!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Wow that looks great! Now I am questioning whether or not I shold go ahead with the latexing or not!

Decisions decisions!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Oh very nice piece indeed! I've seen Allen's tutorial before and its great. Nice job Curley!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very, very nice!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

he looks awesome!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Allen is a great looking corpse!

can't wait to see his Halloween night action shots!

Have a Sinister Season!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Cool...very nice.


----------

